# Fried Pound Cake



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't compete with you guys on deserts but the wife found a new one that is surprising good..

My first reaction when she mentioned fried pound cake topped with sweetened strawberries was, " There's not enough calories in pound cake? You want to grill it butter?"

I had to eat my words and the yummy cake also. 

Pretty easy recipe; macerate and sugar the berries to your taste earlier in the day then grill the the pound cake in butter. Make it like a lightly cooked Texas toast and not like a grilled cheese.

Enjoy!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

wwhoooaaaaa just when you thought pound cake couldn't get any better !!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Feel them arteries hardening 

say amen!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have put sliced pound cake in the toaster then smeared with real butter and pancake syrup. Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

J. V. said:


> I have put sliced pound cake in the toaster then smeared with real butter and pancake syrup. Breakfast of Champions.


The flavor profile of that would be slightly different but I suspect it is also good.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Colbyt said:


> The flavor profile of that would be slightly different but I suspect it is also good.


Something about the rich moist interior of pound cake! We sometimes put macerated strawberries and whipped cream on the slice of pound cake. A take on "strawberry shortcake". Very good.


----------

